# Μωραίνει Κύριος...



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

Από την Καθημερινή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Άργησαν. Έπρεπε να μας τα πουν νωρίτερα, να πάρει μερικές ψήφους παραπάνω το Πανελλήνιο Μακεδονικό Μέτωπο. Άλλωστε, οι ακραίοι από τους ακραίους περιμένουν.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

Αυτό το Ινστιτούτο Εθνικής Ιστορίας είναι όντως ακραίοι; Το όνομα ηχεί κρατικό, αν και φυσικά μπορεί να είναι "νόσφιση ονομασίας".


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Ανήκει στο Πανεπιστήμιο των Αγίων Κυρίλλου και Μεθόδιου. Αλλά έχουν αναλάβει να οικοδομήσουν τη νέα ιστορία του έθνους και το κάνουν με όλο και πιο ακραίες θέσεις. Όπως λες κι εσύ με το «Μωραίνει Κύριος», κάποιοι υπερεθνικιστές εκεί μπορεί να τους αγαπήσουν περισσότερο, αλλά στο εξωτερικό απλώς θα χάσουν τα όποια υπολείμματα αξιοπιστίας είχαν. Άλλο να επιμένεις ότι οι Μακεδόνες δεν ήταν Έλληνες και άλλο να θες να μετονομαστεί η Ελληνιστική περίοδος σε *Μακεδονιστική.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2009)

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί η μετονομασία από ελληνιστική και μακεδονική (μακεδονιστική;!), όσο το ότι, αν αυτή συμβεί, θα θέλουν μετά αυτοί να περάσουν να εισπράξουν, σαν νταβατζήδες, λέγοντας, "α, αφού τη λέμε μακεδον(ιστ)ική, άρα μιλάει για μας". Κούνια που τους κούναγε.


----------

